# Sept 1st - Flag time



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Put up our rather large Mexican flag today. It will stay up until the end of the month.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The Grito de Dolores ("Cry of Dolores") was uttered from the small town of Dolores, near Guanajuato in Mexico, on September 16, 1810. It is the event that marks the beginning of the Mexican War of Independence. The "grito" was the pronunciamiento of the Mexican War of Independence by Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla, a Roman Catholic priest. Since October 1825, the anniversary of the event is celebrated as Mexican Independence Day.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> The Grito de Dolores ("Cry of Dolores") was uttered from the small town of Dolores, near Guanajuato in Mexico, on September 16, 1810. It is the event that marks the beginning of the Mexican War of Independence. The "grito" was the pronunciamiento of the Mexican War of Independence by Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla, a Roman Catholic priest. Since October 1825, the anniversary of the event is celebrated as Mexican Independence Day.


Sparks, we should send your post to various US media outlets, so they will finally get the point that Cinco de Mayo is not Mexican Independence Day!


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Sparks, we should send your post to various US media outlets, so they will finally get the point that Cinco de Mayo is not Mexican Independence Day!


Why not - another retail opportunity.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Why not - another retail opportunity.


For whom? Certainly not for businesses in Mexico.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> For whom? Certainly not for businesses in Mexico.


Of course not. I'm not even sure Sept 15-17th are big retail events here (??) - except for the glitter (and fireworks of course).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Of course not. I'm not even sure Sept 15-17th are big retail events here (??) - except for the glitter (and fireworks of course).


The Fiestas Patrias is a time when many Mexicans take a short holiday, so they can be good for the Mexican tourist business.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The apparent competiton who has the largest flag on their front porch or balcony is getting out of hand in our "privada," Some are now 10 footers. Ours is a 2 footer. LOL


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> The apparent competiton who has the largest flag on their front porch or balcony is getting out of hand in our "privada," Some are now 10 footers. Ours is a 2 footer. LOL


Blank post ? Here is our's :


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Blank post ? Here is our's :


The image didn't appear in your previous post. Nice flag!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> The apparent competiton who has the largest flag on their front porch or balcony is getting out of hand in our "privada," Some are now 10 footers. Ours is a 2 footer. LOL


Unfortunately, I live in an apartment with no balcony and no view of the street. However, I do have a nice flag (32" x 16") given to the vecinos a few years ago by the government, which I have just hung on my front door. ¡Viva México!


----------

